# How to write 4-part chorals in Finale 2010?



## YoungComposer (Oct 28, 2012)

I want to write a 4 part choral in Finale with as four separate lines on two staffs. So I would be able to have different for each SATB line. (i.e. passing tones, neighbor tones, chord tones, etc.)

I am not sure how to do this though, anyone ever dealt with this before?


----------



## JJP (Oct 28, 2012)

You can use two layers in each staff to create typical chorale style parts. Break it up like this:

Treble clef staff:
- Sopranos = layer 1
- Altos = layer 2

Bass clef staff:
- tenors = layer 1
- bass = layer 2

The stems should automatically flip to the proper direction when you add the second layer.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 29, 2012)

JJP @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> You can use two layers in each staff to create typical chorale style parts. Break it up like this:
> 
> Treble clef staff:
> - Sopranos = layer 1
> ...



Exactly so - however, if you intend to realise the piece using virtual instruments, you'd be better off having a separate staff per voice. That will allow you to add more realistic dynamics and control each line individually.

The recently released VoP makes a very good job of emulating real words with relative ease and is an excellent choice for more sensitive choral writing.

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## YoungComposer (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks JJP! Works great now


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 29, 2012)

JJP @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> You can use two layers in each staff to create typical chorale style parts. Break it up like this:
> 
> Treble clef staff:
> - Sopranos = layer 1
> ...



I know I'm crashing the party with a Sibelius question, but... in Sibelius sometimes the stems get "offset" between the two notes and are not properly aligned. When this happens, I hit "Shift V" (as recommended on the Sibelius forum) which does align the notes, but doesn't quite solve the problem as it flips the voices (3 becomes 4, and four becomes 3).

Is there an alternative solution in Sibelius to "Shift V" that might align the stems without flipping the voices ?


----------

